# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  αναλογικός παλμογράφος

## darthtony

έχω έναν παμογράφο hameg 604, ο οποίος δέν μπορεί να κάνει trigger σωστα. το δοκιμάζω στο test signal που έχει και η κυματομορφή, "κυλάει" στην οθόνη και δεν σταθεροποιήται. Για να σταθεροποιηθεί πρέπει να παίξω με το holdoff και το delay, ενώ το level πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε στο auto, αλλιώς δέν δείχνει τίποτα. Τι να κάνω? παίζει να το φτιάξω μόνος μου?

----------


## hurt30

Το λαμπάκι του trigger ανάβει καθόλου;
Τι γνώσεις έχεις;

----------


## darthtony

όχι το λαμπάκι δέν ανάβει καθόλου. γνώσεις δυστηχώς δέν έχω πολλές.
ορίστε μερικές φωτογραφίες σε περίπτωση που σε βοηθάνε.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...217181743.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...217181926.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...217181944.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...217182350.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...217182355.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...217182441.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...217182451.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images...217182411.jpg/

----------


## hurt30

Κάτι μου θυμίζει ο παλμογράφος αυτός... από παζάρι τον πήρες;
Να το ψάξω λίγο και θα σου πω (ελπίζω).

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ξεκίνα με καθάρισμα του περιστροφικού μεταγωγέα time division.




και το μικρορυθμιστικό λέβελ

----------


## darthtony

με τι ακριβώς να τα καθαρίσω?αν και δέν νομίζω να είναι κάτι τέτοιο, αφού δεν πρόκειται για τυχαιο φαινόμαινο.(δοκίμασα να χτυπήσω ελαφριά διάφορα σημία της πλακέτας σε περίπτωση πού έχω κακή επαφή αλλά δεν έιδα διαφορά. σε ξενόγλωσσο φόρουμ που ρώτησα πρότεινε κάποιος οτι το σήμα δεν φτάνει στο trigger κύκλωμα.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ρίξε λίγο σπρέι

----------


## darthtony

σπρέι σιλικόνης κάνει?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

με σπρέι καθαρισμού επαφών.

----------


## darthtony

καθάρισα τις επαφές και όλους τους διακόπτες, αλλα καμία διαφορα.

----------

